
German retailer Media Markt tests home delivery by robot - no_gravity
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/reuters/article-3814071/German-retailer-Media-Markt-tests-home-delivery-robot.html
======
sravank
Im working here in Metro Group (as s/w developer) and seeing this robot for
over a year roaming around the campus, with her master though. As we asked the
master about it, it will deliver to the person directly where he is in the
designated area, in addition to home address using user mobile. And it sounds
a bit so we know if its around. Im eager to see how it actually works, as
there are many obstacles for here to face on the way.

------
no_gravity
More images and information on the German website Heise:

[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Testlauf-Media-
Markt...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Testlauf-Media-Markt-
liefert-per-Zustell-Roboter-direkt-nach-Hause-3337702.html)

